# comm. snapper boat



## Moose (Jul 25, 2005)

and then there were these guys...the guy on the right is cleaning fish. None of those fish on the line went back over.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I think you just found the culprite of the Snapper issue......


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

some of those red snapper are to small


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

where were you fishing when you seen that boat?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Send that last photo to TPWD Enforcement Div. along with an affidavit of what y'all saw from the folks on your boat. Their TX #'s are plain as day.

Those Mako pics are fantastic.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

17 snapper in one pic. Wow. That one will be going to the meeting in Mobile.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Those blue boxes are full of fish as well as the bucked witha tail sticking out. Bucket is probably full of filleted fish though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those guys might be scientists working for the CIA . You should be careful with that picture , it might be research for the good of the country . I would delete it . Those sharks look like they might be blue sharks , I don't think there are macos in the Gulf . Those other fish look quite delicious . Do they have poison stingers or barbs , if you don't know you should not handle them . I'm on a mission to never agree here comes the argument 
here comes the argument here comes the argument here it comes .

I'm a Scientologist , what's your crime ?

*Tom C.*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's McCarty's boat out of Pt. Isabel


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/foia/HTML/RR.htm

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/foia/HTML/SPANISH%20MACKEREL.htm


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i forgot the snapper size commercials is 13in. those look like keepers, i know they have to gut and gill them before they take them in


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

team axis said:


> i forgot the snapper size commercials is 13in. those look like keepers, i know they have to gut and gill them before they take them in


They do everything except count them towards their IFQ.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

are those commercial snapper boats mont?


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

wont the fish buyer get in trouple too?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

And no they dont have to gut and gill them they just sell them in the "round". I dont want to sound critical but come on Team Axis dont be so nieve.. (sp). I know you must know whats really happning out there..

Charlie


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

cool pics but dont know whay you had to ruin them with the writing though????


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

not nieve not sticking up for anyone you have friends that our commercial fisherman and they have helped you they are not all doing bad stuff like everyone is going on the state water trips out of galveston are they really in state waters? or our the fishing a little further and claiming they our!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

talking about them gets us no were i just want to go fishing no hard feelings charlie just making conversation


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

*awesome mako pics!!*

great job on those pics ! awesome rod in the background in yakmon 's picture!! delete the snapper pic so people can go back to admiring the mako pics.!

put it on another thread or whatever you call it.

still enough time to get the big one.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> 17 snapper in one pic. Wow. That one will be going to the meeting in Mobile.


Good luck in Mobile. Shut 'em down!! Make Red Snapper the next gamefish!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Moose, I tried to split this thread as you asked me to, but it glitched. Please repost the mako pics.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Axis

Well I have Commercial friends also. You say helped you, are you referring to helping you with nrs. or what. And your statement regarding folks going beyond State limits I know that really happens, you are correct some folks do go beyond the limits and claim inside State waters. If you are directing that one at me you are mistaken, sorry.. But I have been around a long time and have commercially Snapper fished long before there were any rules. I know how it works and how the rules are bent. Not trying to be nasty by any means. Good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Good thing they only get to fish 365 days a year. Great job of taking that picture it's definetly worth a thousand words


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

Our English program has failed us..


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Ono Loco said:


> Our English program has failed us..


*That's why they passed No Child Left Behind!:doowapsta *

*Cg*


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Ono Loco said:


> Our English program has failed us..


LOL, maybe you should rephrase that statement to some of us have failed our English Program.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It is a bit funny to me that some you are surprised by this photo. They are not breaking any laws from what I see. It does make me ill to my stomach, but this is common every day fishing for commercials, and this has been going on forever. It happens every day all accross the gulf, and the law is on their side. It's sad, but true.
Good luck Mont.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Manditory observer coverage.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

c1 said:


> It is a bit funny to me that some you are surprised by this photo. They are not breaking any laws from what I see. It does make me ill to my stomach, but this is common every day fishing for commercials, and this has been going on forever. It happens every day all accross the gulf, and the law is on their side. It's sad, but true.
> Good luck Mont.


There are several fish on those bandits that look less than 13" to me.

Moose, did you notice any discards or Flippers around that boat?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll echo Carl on this one. I don't see anything illegal in that pic. Is it going to stir up us recreational fishermen? Yes. But, like Carl said, its happening all over the gulf, this is just one pic.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Just because it's legal, doesn't make it right.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I always vision-ed commercial fisherman in bigger nicer boats with a much larger crew. This guy is still cleaning up with three guys tho and an ol hooptie boat...............


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

that boat was once set up for long-lining too


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

You guys would flip your lids if you had seen the guys last summer out of Matagorda. I assume they were legal...just like they are in this photo. The reason I say "assume" is because you don't know how many pounds of snapper have hit their decks this year. As good as summer was I would be surprised any of them had any quota left. Also they had an old bay shrimper type boat, it makes this one look like a yacht.

Anyway...this summer we seen them with about a dozen flippers tight against their transom and they were dropping little snaps right into their mouths! Not that would have got away if he hadn't...just saying...every snapper they put a hook in died.

That was hard to take...I am not totally against the comms. I am against feeding snapper to flipper. I would rather they keep them all and keep accurate records of every fish they take. Once they reach their quota they are done for the year.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Why can't I see the pictures? Do I have something set wrong on my computer?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is that an old Bertram hull? That thing looks like a battlewagon!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

All I have to say is this thread and the photos in it only prove one thing to me. RED SNAPPER NEEDS TO BE THE NEXT GAMEFISH..........PERIOD!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> Is that an old Bertram hull? That thing looks like a battlewagon!!


Hopefully that battlewagon can be had for a great price when those vermin are out of business!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont think they are hurting anything as long as they are legal! there are literaly millions upon millions of snapper out there i dove over 70 rigs last summer every single one of them was covered in snapper. i mean schools of snapper so big you couldnt see through them i even dove one rig we didtn get on bite on with rod and reel and i shot 2 snaps over 15 lbs and seen about 30 more i think this whole snapper shortage thing is complete BS in my personal opinion. i have spots out of sabine that i can pull up on and the water will literaly turn red there are so many snapper coming up under the boat! just think of how many wrecks rocks and ledges that havent even been discovered yet! everytime ive been offshore i have never had a problem finding good snapper ever period! I just do my homework and i am always looking for spots while running!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> i dont think they are hurting anything as long as they are legal! there are literaly millions upon millions of snapper out there i dove over 70 rigs last summer every single one of them was covered in snapper. i mean schools of snapper so big you couldnt see through them i even dove one rig we didtn get on bite on with rod and reel and i shot 2 snaps over 15 lbs and seen about 30 more i think this whole snapper shortage thing is complete BS in my personal opinion. i have spots out of sabine that i can pull up on and the water will literaly turn red there are so many snapper coming up under the boat! just think of how many wrecks rocks and ledges that havent even been discovered yet! everytime ive been offshore i have never had a problem finding good snapper ever period! I just do my homework and i am always looking for spots while running!


I agree with you that threre is no shortage of snapper, but the commercials have to be stopped. There are more bad folks there than good. All they see in Red Snapper is money. They couldn't care less about the stocks or anything else. They have to be stopped and Red Snapper needs to be a game fish. I have no sympathy for people like the ones in the photo.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If they're out there every day I could see where it could cause some harm to snapper populations


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> I agree with you that threre is no shortage of snapper, but the commercials have to be stopped. There are more bad folks there than good. All they see in Red Snapper is money. They couldn't care less about the stocks or anything else. They have to be stopped and Red Snapper needs to be a game fish. I have no sympathy for people like the ones in the photo.


Only the bad ones give the good ones a "bad" name Snapp, how do you know there are more bad folks than good folks, that fishermen in the blue shirt in the pic. staring off to the port side might have just said a prayer thanking the Good Lord for a bountiful catch, don't know do ya? think about it, not trying to bash ya', just stating a fact.....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Exactly a year ago a good letter was published in the Corpus Christi Caller-Times ... here's the rub IMHO:

_*"It's a new system with the same old players running it," said Port Aransas Boatman Mike Nugent, who chairs the Red Snapper Advisory Panel for the Gulf of Mexico Fisheries Management Council. "How can they expect us to trust them when they won't beef up funding and enforcement?"*_

There is a great deal of distrust with the federal government giving in to the commercial snapper industry, which has been at the expense of the reccreational fishermen and charter operators. Some would say that the Fed is downright in collusion with corrupt commercial fishermen and I personally don't subscribe to that opinion ... I don't know if they're that devious. -sam


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> If they're out there every day I could see where it could cause some harm to snapper populations


dunno who's on the boat in that pic, but i do know the permit holder did nothing but whine about how that boat wasn't going out often enough year-before-last

he eventually sold the permit....... and i'd say the boat's been sold too except that Mont's info still shows 'McCarty' on the the TX numbers........... and yes, it IS a 'battle wagon'

at one point it even had closed-circuit TV under the deck just to monitor everything

i figger it's being leased out or sumpin........ the boy i knew that was running that boat never had any deckhands.......... it was always just him and his wife working it and they missed out on a lotta 'good weather' days supposedly because they couldn't afford the fuel and ice

no more ice being blown into holds in PI either.......... most all the shrimp boats now have cryogenic freezing and anyone still using ice has to truck it in


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Leemo said:


> Only the bad ones give the good ones a "bad" name Snapp, how do you know there are more bad folks than good folks, that fishermen in the blue shirt in the pic. staring off to the port side might have just said a prayer thanking the Good Lord for a bountiful catch, don't know do ya? think about it, not trying to bash ya', just stating a fact.....


Well here is some FACT for ya. I have personally seen what commercial fishermen do first hand. All the ones I witnessed had reckless disregard for anything they caught. There was a trail of carnage leading from their boats you could follow for a long way. I would bet they said a prayer as well. It probably went something like this. Please dear God, do not let us get stopped going in or checked at the docks. THAT would be a more fitting prayer for the vermin I have seen that call themselves commercial fishermen.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

that fishermen in the blue shirt in the pic. staring off to the port side might have just said a prayer thanking the Good Lord for a bountiful catch, ]

*And Jim Jones probably prayed over the barrel of Kool Aid...Prayers don't make the good man, actions such as Abstinence, Mercy, Humility, Charity, and Moderation do.*

*Remember, among the Seven Deadly Sins are greed and gluttony. That boat is a shining example of both.*

*Cg*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding boats and quotas. some of the commercial boats who actually reported quotas some time back (certainly less than they caught) were given the same quota to catch these days. Well they couldnt live on what they reported and the larger more "successful" commercials are buying the other boats quota which is allowing them to catch more fish. There will some day only be a certain few boats commercial fishing. This may be good news. I am not shure. 

Charlie


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

calixtog said:


> that fishermen in the blue shirt in the pic. staring off to the port side might have just said a prayer thanking the Good Lord for a bountiful catch, ]
> 
> *And Jim Jones probably prayed over the barrel of Kool Aid...Prayers don't make the good man, actions such as Abstinence, Mercy, Humility, Charity, and Moderation do.*
> 
> ...


Man I wish I would have thought that and written what you did!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Regarding boats and quotas. some of the commercial boats who actually reported quotas some time back (certainly less than they caught) were given the same quota to catch these days. Well they couldnt live on what they reported and the larger more "successful" commercials are buying the other boats quota which is allowing them to catch more fish. There will some day only be a certain few boats commercial fishing. This may be good news. I am not shure.
> 
> Charlie


It will not be good news until there are *NO* boats commercial fishing!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

GETHOOKEDADVENTURES) you hit that on the nose, snapper are everywhere, Snapdragon have you seen them break the law or our you listening to the high school bs that people say. many of those guys think of the snappers has diapers and house notes, with this new ifg program they have, the gws say it has gotten rid of alot of the outlaws. i know alot of them fish for b-liners and groupers so they catch there quota slowly and make a living all year, im not trying to start any mess just typing what i have heard!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

team axis said:


> GETHOOKEDADVENTURES) you hit that on the nose, snapper are everywhere, Snapdragon have you seen them break the law or our you listening to the high school bs that people say. many of those guys think of the snappers has diapers and house notes, with this new ifg program they have, the gws say it has gotten rid of alot of the outlaws. i know alot of them fish for b-liners and groupers so they catch there quota slowly and make a living all year, im not trying to start any mess just typing what i have heard!


Did you read the posts I have made or have you gotten caught up in the high school BS that people say? I will repeat myself since it is obvious of the latter. Please read and absorb it this time. I have PERSONALLY SEEN what commercial fishermen do. I have seen their reckless disregard for ALL species of fish FIRST HAND. They are motivated by one thing.....MONEY. I am sure there are good ones, but I have NEVER seen one personally. With that said ALL commercial fishing should be banned................PERIOD! If anyone on here thinks cemmercial fishing does not put any of the stocks in a bind I have one question that I have repeated SEVERAL times without a legitimate answer yet. Why are Blue Fin Tuna and most species of shark almost completely wiped out in Japanese waters?


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> Did you read the posts I have made or have you gotten caught up in the high school BS that people say? I will repeat myself since it is obvious of the latter. Please read and absorb it this time. I have PERSONALLY SEEN what commercial fishermen do. I have seen their reckless disregard for ALL species of fish FIRST HAND. They are motivated by one thing.....MONEY. I am sure there are good ones, but I have NEVER seen one personally. With that said ALL commercial fishing should be banned................PERIOD! If anyone on here thinks cemmercial fishing does not put any of the stocks in a bind I have one question that I have repeated SEVERAL times without a legitimate answer yet. Why are Blue Fin Tuna and most species of shark almost completely wiped out in Japanese waters?


didnt the japs then go across the pond and overfish the sea of cortez also?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

KG2 said:


> didnt the japs then go across the pond and overfish the sea of cortez also?


Yes I am sure they do, and I understand that they come into the Gulf of Mexico as well, but why would that be?


----------



## killer-of-fish (Sep 12, 2006)

yep its called bait. why would they waste a bunch of money on bait they had to buy when a scrod snapper works just as good. whats not a keeper will soon turn into one for them.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Did you read the posts I have made or have you gotten caught up in the high school BS that people say? I will repeat myself since it is obvious of the latter. Please read and absorb it this time. I have PERSONALLY SEEN what commercial fishermen do. I have seen their reckless disregard for ALL species of fish FIRST HAND. They are motivated by one thing.....MONEY. I am sure there are good ones, but I have NEVER seen one personally. With that said ALL commercial fishing should be banned................PERIOD! If anyone on here thinks cemmercial fishing does not put any of the stocks in a bind I have one question that I have repeated SEVERAL times without a legitimate answer yet. Why are Blue Fin Tuna and most species of shark almost completely wiped out in Japanese waters?


Oops I misspelled commercial once, and it is too late to edit, so -5 spelling.


----------



## troutsacker (Oct 1, 2007)

*10*

Aren't they only aloud to fish the first 10 days of the month or has that changed ? Not that i even agree with that !


Kenner21 said:


> If they're out there every day I could see where it could cause some harm to snapper populations


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

troutsacker

Where you been man they are now allowed to fish year round 24/7 on the honor system..

Charlie


----------



## troutsacker (Oct 1, 2007)

*ha*

Bet that works well!


CHARLIE said:


> troutsacker
> 
> Where you been man they are now allowed to fish year round 24/7 on the honor system..
> 
> Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes it does for a certain few.. Good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

charlie can you please evplain how it is they have the honor system?????


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

snapdragon im not sticking up for them i just dont like how everybody assumes that they our all bad, i know you have seen one guy do wrong but you need to meet a couple of them and see that they really are good guys. too close them down would be wrong they have kids and homes why try to put them on the streets to try to make your HOBBY better for you. golfing is cheaper i enjoy it mabe you should look in to that before you try to make them job less, how would you like it if someone tried to boot you out of your job? what would you say to your 5 yr old son when you cant provide for him anymore because some people dont like daddy makeing a living it puts a stain on there fishing(HOBBY)!! you wouldnt like to do that now would you!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Their "honor system" is just this. Do the best to protect the fishery, not use undersize fish for bait, report all fish caught and brought in to proper authorities, not to sell to black market buyers, have a proper working VMS, not to offload snapper offshore to other boats to bring in to be sold, etc.

Charlie


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like you have an affilliation to a commercial snapper operation. (not that it matters to me either way) I can see both sides of it but you can't base changes in law with the "poor guy" mentality. It happens everyday in lots of industries. They're called layoffs, cutbacks, reduction in workforce, etc

My .02



team axis said:


> snapdragon im not sticking up for them i just dont like how everybody assumes that they our all bad, i know you have seen one guy do wrong but you need to meet a couple of them and see that they really are good guys. too close them down would be wrong they have kids and homes why try to put them on the streets to try to make your HOBBY better for you. golfing is cheaper i enjoy it mabe you should look in to that before you try to make them job less, how would you like it if someone tried to boot you out of your job? what would you say to your 5 yr old son when you cant provide for him anymore because some people dont like daddy makeing a living it puts a stain on there fishing(HOBBY)!! you wouldnt like to do that now would you!!!!!!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont have in affiliation with anyone, i just know a few of them charlie i dont know if that is happeing but i know that every snapper anywhere has have a dl number all the way to the restaurant. i know people to break the law i know of a person that just got in from wahoo fishing and sold everything, everyone does a few wrong things i just dont think we should shut them down thats not gonna fix the problem more inforcement is the key to everyone comm and recs gotta go good conversation no hard feelings to anyone. my 8 to 5 is callin


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

ENFORCEMENT!!! sorry


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Team axis

I would like to ask you one question if I may. How many other permits has your commercial friends bought lately ? That means buying out other commercial fishermans license, quotas as to allow them to catch more fish ? If they are who I think they are they are doing fine money wise and have bought out several other commercial operations. Thats just part of doing business, nothing wrong with that just means your business is doing well. Your 100 % correct regarding enforcement. We need lots more .Good fishing

Charlie


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> i know of a person that just got in from wahoo fishing and sold everything


below is a link where you can tell the rest of the story

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/warden/ogt/


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

a few have done that charlie we know the same people, you know of me but i would rather not be known here, if i see you around maby we can talk good day to everyone!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes I think i have figured you out no problems good fishing. Tell Bill, lil Bill, Johnny,Travis, Kevin, and Ricky hi for me.

Charlie


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your rite up to a certain point, BUT whats the differance in Big Buss closing their doors, putting families on the road and shutting down the Comm guys>>NONE I worked in the RR industry for 30 yrs and the BNSF closed the doors in the Beaumont, Silsbee area and put over 500 men and women out of work overnite without remorse, so whats the differance. WW


team axis said:


> snapdragon im not sticking up for them i just dont like how everybody assumes that they our all bad, i know you have seen one guy do wrong but you need to meet a couple of them and see that they really are good guys. too close them down would be wrong they have kids and homes why try to put them on the streets to try to make your HOBBY better for you. golfing is cheaper i enjoy it mabe you should look in to that before you try to make them job less, how would you like it if someone tried to boot you out of your job? what would you say to your 5 yr old son when you cant provide for him anymore because some people dont like daddy makeing a living it puts a stain on there fishing(HOBBY)!! you wouldnt like to do that now would you!!!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

team axis said:


> snapdragon im not sticking up for them i just dont like how everybody assumes that they our all bad, i know you have seen one guy do wrong but you need to meet a couple of them and see that they really are good guys. too close them down would be wrong they have kids and homes why try to put them on the streets to try to make your HOBBY better for you. golfing is cheaper i enjoy it mabe you should look in to that before you try to make them job less, how would you like it if someone tried to boot you out of your job? what would you say to your 5 yr old son when you cant provide for him anymore because some people dont like daddy makeing a living it puts a stain on there fishing(HOBBY)!! you wouldnt like to do that now would you!!!!!!


Yeah yeah blah blah blah kids need shoes blah blah blah. Market duck hunters were put out of business long ago for the same reason commercial fishemen should be today. No one put a gun to their head and said they had to be commercial fishermen. They chose their livelihood and hopefully they will have to choose another one.

Oh, by the way, I have seen MORE THAN ONE instance of commercial fishermen raping the Gulf. You ASSUME I have seen just one and you know what happens when you ASSUME. If there are so many "good ones" as you proclaim I have never even seen ONE, and they (good ones) are guilty by association as far as I a concerned.

I am quite sure you will be VERY hard pressed to find many on here that will agree with you. If there are so many good commercial fishermen as you say then why are they not policing all the scum bags themselves? Surely they know who they are. I have said it before and I will continue to say it until it happens. ALL COMMERCIAL FISHING SHOULD BE BANNED............*PERIOD!!!*


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

If all snapper fishermen where all good stewards we wouldn't be typing.. granted there are some hard working and honest ones out there. And yes, i've been tied up next to one all night watching the trail of the dead float on by..


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> ALL COMMERCIAL FISHING SHOULD BE BANNED............*PERIOD!!!*


 Snap, why do you say this? Seriously? Where would the "bait" come from then? Would I then be forced to choke down Landry's version of "shrimp" if I wanted a Seafood Platter? I think we need to tread cautiously to some degree. Letting the tree huggers start by banning commercial fishing altogether simply paves the way for them to eventually ban us recreational fishermen from enjoying our sport(s). If we go off half cocked and refuse to weigh the ramnifications of our actions, that half cocked pistol may very well blow one or more of our own toes off. Tight lines, H/U


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

that's what im saying...if they ban it...will i still be able to get snapper and mahi mahi and other really good fish at resturants?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Here I go beating dead horses again ... but yes you'll have shrimp, mahi-mahi, grouper, tuna, oysters, and even red snapper if commercial stuff is kicked off the Gulf. You'll even be able to buy bait.

What you'll be getting is frozen fish imported from China, Russia, Vietnam, Africa, Chile, Belize, Columbia, and places like that. Much of it is substandard, full of bacteria, and sometimes doused with chemicals. Government inspectors are only able to sample a small part of the seafood imports each year but many shipments are rejected. The most common issue was having fish offal (guts) and dirt in the fish. You don't want to know what they do to shrimp from those Asian fish farms, although they do use antibiotics and growth hormones - eat a bunch of those and save money on a sex change operation! 
-sammie


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jsb91010 said:


> that's what im saying...if they ban it...will i still be able to get snapper and mahi mahi and other really good fish at resturants?


"really good fish"?........ dunno

you'll prolly get fish that's the likes of what swells just described........

to insure you get "really good fish" you're prolly gonna have to go eat at the residences of those that called for the banning of commercial fishing in the GOM and dine with them

small sacrifice on their part...... considering


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Either that, or develop a taste for smoked mullet 'n' pogies.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

seafood is basically "not inspected" any where near beef etc. is

there is no real determination of what you buy... a mako steak can be a nurse shark etc. snapper.........tilapia once the hide is off.

... it's too expensive for them to grade fish like that in the field for what kind it really is. they use a meter for freshness and inspect the facility for cleanliness

as usual alot slips thru the cracks


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*jsb, *

one other possible solution for "really good fish" when commercial fishing in the GOM gets banned (if your willing to cook the fish yourself or are near a resturant that'll cook your catch) would be to buy me fuel and i could GIVE you fresh fish............

i can't SELL you any fish, but would be happy to GIVE you plenty

if you like fish alot, you might wanna just consider just sending me a texaco credit card 
(in your name , of course )


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> I think we need to tread cautiously to some degree. Letting the tree huggers start by banning commercial fishing altogether simply paves the way for them to eventually ban us recreational fishermen from enjoying our sport(s). If we go off half cocked and refuse to weigh the ramnifications of our actions, that half cocked pistol may very well blow one or more of our own toes off. Tight lines, H/U


I have been watching this thread and I have to agree with hooked ups comments.

Snapdragon - I appreciate your passion for this topic but if you and your single minded opinions are a reflection of the stance the RFA has then I would not want to be a part of the team. something definately needs to be done for sure but climbing on a soapbox and screaming "no more commercial boats period" aint the answer.

I cant imagine joining an orginization and listening to you go off on your rant all the time.

What if the Recs & Comms joined forces and worked together so that everyone can continue to enjoy/profit from the resource.

the tree huggers / govt will definately benefit from all the bickering and finger pointing thats taking place within the ranks on this issue.

just my .02 cents


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

This is the end
Beautiful friend
This is the end
My only friend, the end


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

KevinA said:


> I have been watching this thread and I have to agree with hooked ups comments.
> 
> Snapdragon - I appreciate your passion for this topic but if you and your single minded opinions are a reflection of the stance the RFA has then I would not want to be a part of the team. something definately needs to be done for sure but climbing on a soapbox and screaming "no more commercial boats period" aint the answer.
> 
> ...


thankyou...


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Commercial fishing should never be banned. But I do believe that if they get the bulk of the TSH (usually 51%, sometimes more), then they should also shoulder the majority of the burden in stock reclamation. Time and again, the recreational fishery has taken it on the teeth while the commercials continue with status quo. The evidence of the results are glaring: the collapse of the Outer Banks cod biomass (which is beyond recovery); the collapse of Atlantic swordfish in the 1980's, the current condition of white marlin, the overfishing of giant bluefin tuna...shall I continue?

Let's face it. Businesses will take as much advantage as they can get away with. Why do you think that, even in a free-market society, there are regulatory and anti-trust laws? Commercial fishing is no different, no matter how righteous and moral its members are.

Cg


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I thought the idea was to simply make red snapper a sports fish like red drum. That would cut off commercial capture of red snapper, although I can see some big lawsuits over that, now the commercials have permits and quotas. 

I was wondering if the RFA position was going to morph into "banning all commercial fishing." It would be a huge mistake if they got that way. 

It is going to be hard enough to make claims that (1) there's more red snapper than ever and that (2) the commercials need to be eliminated, since positions 1 and 2 conflict each other. -sammie


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> This is the end
> Beautiful friend
> This is the end
> My only friend, the end


it hurts to set you free


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

well how much is gas gonna cost me to get out there? i've never been out that far, in my dads boat we can only go out <10 miles...i have been dyin to catch a huge tuna or something...kings are fun but i know theres more "funner" fish out there


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jsb91010 said:


> well how much is gas gonna cost me to get out there? i've never been out that far, in my dads boat we can only go out <10 miles...i have been dyin to catch a huge tuna or something...kings are fun but i know theres more "funner" fish out there


if you're talking to me, i didn't invite you....................... just your gas!

lol!...... JK!......... but if you're ever in the PI/SPI are during the spring and summer gimee a buzz here on this board
i'm sure we can work something out about snaggin a few them 'funner' fish


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

jsb, you'll limit out your gas card.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> This is the end
> Beautiful friend
> This is the end
> My only friend, the end


*Of our elaborate plans, the end
Of everything that stands, the end
No safety or surprise, the end
I'll never look into your eyes...again*

*Cg*


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

well i was thinking it would around $300-400 ?????? am i way under ??? i know it don't cost me and my pops that much but our boat is only 21', and we dont' go out 100 miles LOL.....i gots money to throw down man i am never down at SPI but for catching some funner fish i can be...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Pocboy said:


> jsb, you'll limit out your gas card.


yup...... i've gotta come up with about 60lbs o'fillets just to get the price o'fish down to around $10/lb on a day-trip


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Want some fun fish without running your Texaco card out the Yazoo. or running your Yazoo all the way to **** Vang? 

Try a close in trip and shoot some big baits on the top for dolphin fish and ling, two of my favorites. Ling is a hard fighter and you can't boat them for about a half an hour or they'll slap you silly. Great eating, similar to catfish but without the bucket of slime like gafftops. Dolphin is also a great fighter, not as persistent but probably the most beautiful. Shoot (I mean cast, you NRA folks) the buoys, rigs, weedlines, floating trash, rips, whatever. You might catch macks, smacks, and ladyfish but it's all good fun on inshore rods.

Both should be in close when the inshore water gets at or above 75. /sam


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

heck yes dude...thanks or all the advice..i've always heard to look for weedlines and such...when we see one what do you suggest i cast into the weedline?? what kind of bait or lure? also...do i just cast over the weedline and bring my bait thru it? these may seem like dumb ?'s to yall guys but imma newb at this bluewater stuff...or greenwater stuff since ill be 8 miles out lol


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jsb91010 said:


> i've always heard to look for weedlines and such...when we see one what do you suggest i cast into the weedline?? what kind of bait or lure? also...do i just cast over the weedline and bring my bait thru it? these may seem like dumb ?'s to yall guys but imma newb at this bluewater stuff...or greenwater stuff since ill be 8 miles out lol


one trick i'll do for guests is to cast a lure like an unarmed (no hooks) pencil popper out across the toppa the weeds and rip it outta there as-fast-as i can........... it'll usually have a few dodo or something in-tow behind it for everyone to cast at

i've even done it trolling a weed line and lured'em into my spread


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooh, good idea Bill Fisher, never thought about skip-fishing the weeds, great idea. Anyway, I've been using mack rigs (hook and weight on a leader), jigs, buzz baits, and anything 4-6 inches. Aim for the very edge of the buoy, weed, or trash and just let the bait flutter down naturally, no slack and no reeling in. If somebody's home, they will come out to check the bait, especially since dodo and ling are very curious fish. Fish very slow, quiet, and smooth.

It is perfect for fly fishing that way but my aim ain't that good yet, and nobody can fish around me with them flyin' hooks all crazy, so I get out-voted every time on that deal.

I don't know if this is legal, but sometimes a small specimen if good to catch, like a peanut dolphin. Make a little hole in the front of the lower mouth and tie him on a string maybe 20 feet and let him hide under the boat. Other fish can't resist the urge to check him out. Use light-weight string because sometimes big sharks are there, and you don't want a hammerhead running off with your anchor line. 

You can't always pick your days but try an inshore trip right when you can see at first light before the sun comes up. Hit your jetties, buoys, reefs, and rigs ASAP and if you're lucky you'll be cleaning fish around lunch when it gets blazing hot in the summer. /sam


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i just got back and im glad the conversations has veered a different direction. i hope everything will work out for the better, more snappers for the recs with a longer season and get rid of the commmercial guys that our breaking the law. hard topic to talk please nobody take me the wrong way im just making conversation, sorry if i might have offended anyone! good rest of the day dont forget to get the wifes cards!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

team axis said:


> dont forget to get the wifes cards!!


i'm making mine one tonight so i DON'T fergit.........

nothing fancy, just a simple little card with a heart drawn it and the words.....

money's short
times're hard
so here's your
friggin VD card

(i hope they have a hi-speed internet connections in icu )


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

googd luck with that one bill


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

would a rat-l-trap be a good bait for them dolphins?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jsb91010 said:


> would a rat-l-trap be a good bait for them dolphins?


save yourself and crew alot of pain and skip the single/double trebles on dolphin lures. you will get hooked , that is a fact...and the dolphin is still gonna be there to help you remember.....LOL


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, what C.O. said can be right, those treble hooks are a pain to get off the fish and could possibly hurt you ... many of my friends take off the trebles and replace them with a single 6/0 Mustad hook or whatever, sometimes tipped with bait to hide the shine of the hook. Check out some saltwater jigs like on Cabelas maybe 1/2 to 2 ounces and see what we mean ... the old cedar plugs used for stripers up north are sometimes hot, too. /sam


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Well I just read post #1 - #101 and I gotta say it ended ALOT BETTER than how it started. 

BTW GIVE EM HELL MONT!!!!


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

haha guys, i know all about getting hooked with those stupid "trouble" hooks...gotten em sunk into my thumb plenty of times by hybrid stripers, they never stop floppin around lol....i wanted to thank all you guys for your advice, it's greatly appreciated!!! wutup bluewater ho ...im in the 210 aswell...GO SPURS GO....lebron goin down tonight


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

*Cassablanca*

When you approach State of Texas Officials they give that famous quote from the movie, Casablanca, "I am shocked there there is gambling going on in here." Those who fund the elections make the rules. It is simple. The only way to stop them is to raise more money for re election than they can. Do our heros in Austin care? Nope, sorry. What you learned in school growing up was a pipe dream. Not trying to hi jack the thread, just the facts.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

team axis said:


> i just got back and im glad the conversations has veered a different direction. i hope everything will work out for the better, more snappers for the recs with a longer season and get rid of the commmercial guys that our breaking the law. hard topic to talk please nobody take me the wrong way im just making conversation, sorry if i might have offended anyone! good rest of the day dont forget to get the wifes cards!!


No offense taken dude, and likewise on the apology. I just get carried away sometime when I think back and remember what I have personally seen out there. I am quite sure there are some very ethical commercial fishermen. I just have not seen any. I wish the good ones would lead a charge to jail the bad ones and put them out of business. They are the ones that are making a bad name for all commercials. You know the old "one bad apple" cliche'.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

i do know of one guy snappdragon that has made alot of money last year 07 from calling the gws and getting the bad guys busted they do need more enforcement the ones that our doing the right thing dont mind the enforcement they would like to see more as well. the best thing that has happen to anyone is the reward money it has made alot of people take the extra step to call.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

team axis said:


> i do know of one guy snappdragon that has made alot of money last year 07 from calling the gws and getting the bad guys busted they do need more enforcement the ones that our doing the right thing dont mind the enforcement they would like to see more as well. the best thing that has happen to anyone is the reward money it has made alot of people take the extra step to call.


Oh believe me, when I saw them I was somewhat younger and much less educated than I am today. Rest assured if I see it again their boat registration numbers will be written down and the authorities notified ASAP. I also carry my digital camera with me now at all times.


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

team axis said:


> i forgot the snapper size commercials is 13in. those look like keepers, i know they have to gut and gill them before they take them in


I don't know, but I took out a scale and that guy would have to be about 7 feet tall if those are 13 in.

I'm surprised those guys don't seem too worried about haveing thier pictures taken.

The other thing is that was a nice boat at one time, let me know if it's auctioned off. :smile:


----------

